# Kerfmaker Stop Blocks = PERFECT dados in the middle of your work



## JSB (Oct 7, 2012)

Building my first kerfmaker has opened up an awesome door in my shop. I have used it for quite a few projects and think it is one of the most simple, useful, and easy jigs to make. I have taken the same approach with stop blocks lately. With a kerfmaker stop block you can make a perfect halflap or dado joint in the middle of your work piece without ever measuring. Here’s a link to the article on my site with two videos showing it. This picture shows the halflap joints I am using in my current project. Precision is so easy!


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Well Jay thanks for the post but where is your Kerfmaker? A lot of us made our own.









This one is made from aluminum and then anodized and died. I used a table saw and router with two bits.

Al B Thayer

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## JSB (Oct 7, 2012)

I had a link to mine but it was removed by an admin because it linked to my personal website. I'll post a pic next time I'm at a computer.


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

Al, did you publish a description or plan anywhere? Your result us uber kool. I'd like to know more.


----------



## JSB (Oct 7, 2012)

I think I am not allowed to post links to my personal website for some reason as they are being removed. One last try. Here is a link to my kerfmaker and a link to my kerfmaker stop block


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

RogerInColorado said:


> Al, did you publish a description or plan anywhere? Your result us uber kool. I'd like to know more.


I and others posted about it on a thread titled My version of the Kerfmaster. Kerfmaker is copy righted. There are guide lines there and ideas. If you follow some simple rules it can be made to any dimension.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

JaysCustomCreations said:


> I think I am not allowed to post links to my personal website for some reason as they are being removed. One last try. Here is a link to my kerfmaker and a link to my kerfmaker stop block


I don't know Jay. Your missing one key aspect. Repeatability. The device should have a way to set any kerf width. 

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## hillpanther (Jun 24, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> I don't know Jay. Your missing one key aspect. Repeatability. The device should have a way to set any kerf width.
> 
> Al
> 
> Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


 that's what i was thinking.i like your one more.it has totally different design and more practical


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks, Al.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

that does it. damnit, i'm making one of these.

jay's is so simple and custom to his saw's kerf. that works for me because i always have one blade i use.


----------



## JSB (Oct 7, 2012)

These are incredibly easy. There is a guy on another forum who makes disposable kerfmakers with double side tape. I personally dont see the need to over complicate it. Just trying to spread the knowledge for anyone who is unaware.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

hillpanther said:


> that's what i was thinking.i like your one more.it has totally different design and more practical


Have you seen the original Kerfmaker? The vids on line are very convincing it's really a good tool to add to our tool chest. When I make one out of wood. I'm going to use one of the hardest woods I can find. And one of the prettiest. I really don't recommend making one out of aluminum unless you have done this kind of thing before. I've had a lot of metal experience and working with a small object on power tools doesn't bother me. It took a long time and many passes to route. I also worked with a longer piece and then cut it down after routing it out.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

JaysCustomCreations said:


> These are incredibly easy. There is a guy on another forum who makes disposable kerfmakers with double side tape. I personally dont see the need to over complicate it. Just trying to spread the knowledge for anyone who is unaware.


I think making it out of wood with all the settings its intended to have is also very easy. That's why I posted the first thread here. But I think the most important reason to build one is to have it on hand when you need to cut a dado. Taking the measuring and trial and error out of cutting a dado and having it fit the way it should. I also think a person will be limited and frustrated using the easy model after seeing how well the "full version" works in all the different applications. 

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Chris Curl said:


> that does it. damnit, i'm making one of these.
> 
> jay's is so simple and custom to his saw's kerf. that works for me because i always have one blade i use.


Post some pics so we can kabitz.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------

